# Si Hollowgram Spindle exposed on ND Side?



## tojnom (Feb 29, 2008)

Picked up an older Si crankset last week & just installed it tonight. The spindle is slightly exposed on the ND side. I double checked the spindle length, it's 104mm. Torqued to spec & I followed the manufacturer instructions. Is this acceptable or normal???


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

how many wavy washers did you use on the drive side?


----------



## tojnom (Feb 29, 2008)

No shims, 1 Wavy.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

tojnom said:


> Picked up an older Si crankset last week & just installed it tonight. The spindle is slightly exposed on the ND side. I double checked the spindle length, it's 104mm. Torqued to spec & I followed the manufacturer instructions. Is this acceptable or normal???


If you are referring to the fact that the splines are showing just inside of the crank arm...this is both acceptable and normal.

Also, as long as the lip is abutted next to the bearing cover, you're also acceptable and normal.

As far as spacers and such, you should judge those based on amount of compression of the wave washer and ease of movement of the cranks, as long as the bearings are in good order.


----------



## tojnom (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok great, just wanted to double check before I head out tomorrow morning. Thanks...


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

make sure your front derailleur is not hitting the frame when on the small ring and that your legs aren't offset too much to the left


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

The non-drive side of the spindle has a lip, against which the metal bearing cover rests. You insert the spindle until the cover hits the bearing, at which point it will no longer move toward the drive side of the bottom bracket. Do not try to push it any further. You'll notice that the bearing cover lines up nicely with the opening of the bottom bracket shell. If you can still see the bearing, then you haven't installed it correctly (looks like a correct install in the picture).

If you're referring to the groves of the spindle that mate to the arm, then yes, it's normal to see this. You use the shims only to load the wave washer. The shims are not there to make any other adjustments.


----------



## Aschster (Nov 11, 2012)

My spindle looks the same as your picture.

Same setup with 1 wave washer


----------

